# In over my head about SUBS!



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Alright... heres the deal. A buddy of mine is getting a killer deal on 2 12W3-v2 subs 2 ohm.... like $200 with the box. anyhow... he wants me to install them. Normaly no prob. But i think that i need a little help on this one. I wont do it unless im sure i know im right. here goes:

im thinking of running the voice coils in series with eachother which would bring the impedance of each speaker up to 4ohm (correct me if im wong... series doubles impedance) and then wire the two subs in parallel with each other droping the impedance level back down to 2 ohm. This will allow me to use an amp that is rated at around 600W mono at 2 ohm right? correct me if im wrong. here is a pic of what i plan on doing. i took it from the JL page. Just getting verification on my thinking about the ohm levels.










anyone with experiance please help! Is my calculation right? I think it is.... just want to make sure since its not my money.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

that is exactly correct. that setup (with 2ohm dvc) will present a 2 ohm load to the amp. what kind of amp is it (just out of curiousity)?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

not sure yet.... He is getting such a good deal on the subs that he is going to buy them and then sit on them until he has the dough to shell out the cash for an amp. Im thinking a kicker or audiobahn. depends on his money.... im still looking.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hehe.. im getting 3 10'inch subs complete in a custom MTX box, and an 8000series MTX amp.. for only $400!!! hehe


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *not sure yet.... He is getting such a good deal on the subs that he is going to buy them and then sit on them until he has the dough to shell out the cash for an amp. Im thinking a kicker or audiobahn. depends on his money.... im still looking. *


Go for the kicker! Audiobahn is more show than go IMO. Check out MTX or JBL too.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

yeah... MTX was high on the list too. This guy is a little more show than go too.... so the audiobahn might be better for him. its really what he wants. And the audio will still make good power.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Perfect fit then! They put out a good amount of power for the price.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

jbl bp1200.1 is gonna be my next buy...
285 from ikesound.com


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *jbl bp1200.1 is gonna be my next buy...
> 285 from ikesound.com *


I have one. Its very powerfull amp. To bad I cant get my box in my Sentra...


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm still working on mine... gotta get 5 cuft in there without making it too ghetto...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *i'm still working on mine... gotta get 5 cuft in there without making it too ghetto... *


Hehehe, I suck at wookworking too  Where in PA do you live? I live in Nazareth near Allentown.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *not sure yet.... He is getting such a good deal on the subs that he is going to buy them and then sit on them until he has the dough to shell out the cash for an amp. Im thinking a kicker or audiobahn. depends on his money.... im still looking. *


If you are looking for an amp, Crutchfield has a smoking deal on last years models. Also, Audiobahn typically blows out the 2002 models as soon as the 2003 models are out. They have high margins on the products, so once they are allowed to drop their prices, the stuff is much cheaper than MSRP if you can wait until around December or January. 

Juan


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

> Where in PA do you live? I live in Nazareth near Allentown.


i'm pretty new to the area... i live in hanover. not sure how far away that is from nazareth.




> If you are looking for an amp, Crutchfield has a smoking deal on last years models. Also, Audiobahn typically blows out the 2002 models as soon as the 2003 models are out. They have high margins on the products, so once they are allowed to drop their prices, the stuff is much cheaper than MSRP if you can wait until around December or January.


i think the jbl amps would be the best bang for the buck. where else can ya get 1200+ watts for under $300?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *i'm pretty new to the area... i live in hanover. not sure how far away that is from nazareth.
> 
> 
> 
> i think the jbl amps would be the best bang for the buck. where else can ya get 1200+ watts for under $300? *


Hmm I have heard of Hanover, never been there though.  

Actually I have heard of people benching the JBL and gettin closer to 1300 - 1400 watts. The more the better


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Whatever he gets for an amp, don't let him buy SONY. SONY = crap (IMO, and many others... :x). I'd reccomend JBL or Kicker, even a Fosgate, but Fosgate amps tend to put out some pretty high distortion... 

my $0.02


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

b_dyche said:


> *Whatever he gets for an amp, don't let him buy SONY. SONY = crap (IMO, and many others... :x). I'd reccomend JBL or Kicker, even a Fosgate, but Fosgate amps tend to put out some pretty high distortion...
> 
> my $0.02 *


Unless the amp is defective the amplifer will not put out distortion. Its usually a bad ground/shitty hu/shitty rca's. 

Although RF IMO is just an overpriced bbq grill.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

he picked up an audiobahn. the A2801Q. Should be descent for what he is looking for.


----------

